# Sensor Hall con función  diferente ?



## Daniel.more (Ene 17, 2018)

hola amigos, quería comentarles un caso que me ha pasado hoy y me ha echo quedar mal,  resulta que en un sistema de apertura de puerta automática en el lcd aparecía bloqueo puerta, y el manual decía que era el sensor hall estropeado es el que cuenta las vueltas del motor...

pero al desmontarlo para pedir repuesto veo que tiene un imán circular al rededor del eje del motor, y el transistor hall esta ubicado de tal modo que cuando gira el motor está siempre sobre el iman, por lo que no hay pulsos on/off.....y como ya había sido desmontado el sistema por otro técnico pensé que le faltaba una pieza aislante que aislara la mitad del iman para que al girar el hall pudiera leer on/off dependiendo si el aislante o el iman directo pasaba frente a el...

pero nó.....el sistema es así, no se como, pero no funciona generando pulsos con el efecto hall sino que el imán al girar genera una distorsión sobre el constante y el pic lo interpreta como que el motor está girando.. 

alomejor alguno de ustedes ya conocía este sistema pero yo nó lo havía visto nunca y quedé como un inepto, al decir que faltaba una pieza...espero que esta info les ayude en algún momento saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2018)

El imán circular fue polarizado en sectores alternando la polaridad, al girar crea una tensión alterna sobre el sensor hall


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

Los imanes en anillo, no son como un imán de barra, no tieenen la polaridad en los lados, hay que verlos como una barra que fue curvada y unida, al menos tendra dos polos, y como bien acoto Fogo, suelen tener varios polos.
Por otro lado en tales casos y ante la duda es muy simple ver que sucede le pides a alguien que te haga girar el motor y pones un elemento metálico y se observa que sucede como se comporta.
Te cuento que no es nada nuevo, los lavarropas en el motor de tipo universal tienen un sensor  basado en una bobina, pero el imán también es circular, en otros utiliza un sensor de tipo hall.

Por otro lado, no es un transistor, aunque tenga tres terminales, es un sensor que en su interior tiene varias cosas, el sensor propiamente dicho un amplificador y un TR de salida. 
Simplemente llamalo sensor hall.
A todos no ha pasado algo semejante en la vida laboral, no se puede saber todo, pero es bueno leer toda la info que se pueda para estar actualizado, ver los manuales para entender de antemano como  funciona, y tener tiempo de recabar info si algo es nuevo. Hoy es  muy fácil gracias a internet


----------



## AleSergi (Ene 18, 2018)

mira el video de éste yuotuber,  y observa que sucede cuando pasa su sensor en esos imanes que pensarias son solo de un polo...


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 18, 2018)

Mil gracias a todos, yo puse mi mala experiencia para que a nadie le pase lo mismo, y al final gracias a sus respuestas ahora tengo muy claro los conceptos....saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2018)

Algo ligeramente distinto, pero misma cosa al fin.
Motor trifásico sincrónico con imán permanente circular polarizado en sectores (Derecha)
Izquierda, debajo de las 3 bobinas de mas a la izquierda los sensores hall.

Este es el modelo mas lento, solo 21260 RPM 




​
Destruido específicamente para *"El Foro"*


----------

